# Laelia tenebrosa



## CodPaph (Dec 4, 2007)

The first budding of my tenebrous Laelia, one with two flowers and two each one with a flower.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 4, 2007)

nice colouring, you seem to have fine cats and Laelias
Jean


----------

